# Is My Fascinate Bricked?



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

So, I've been flashing stuff on my GS1 since way back, Froyo days. Not new to it.

So I was running THS's ICS Build 10, then I went back to stock and installed AOKP (milestone 36 IIRC).

The whole time I had to do a bunch of dev (non-phone related) so I was in Ubuntu for the vast majority of the time. I then restarted into Windows and when I plugged my phone in (to grab some pix off), I get a "_Windows does not recognize this device_" error (different from "_drivers not installed_" or whatever error). I think "Hrm, must have something to do with AOKP, because X weeks ago when I was in Windows with CM, I didn't get this message" - I **DO** have the GN drivers installed and **HAVE** ADB'ed into AOSP THS ICS ROMs before.

The phone was working fine under AOKP as far as I was able to tell....then shit went down hill. I went to revert back to stock, but Odin didn't recognize the phone in download mode. So I did a factory reset, caches, dalvik, still nothing. So I thought that maybe *something* in AOKP was messing with it (though I really don't see how it could affect DL mode at all), so I tried re-installing CM9 (build 9 and 12 I think). They failed to install (hanging at splash screen until battery pull).

So I reboot into Ubuntu, run "_heimdall detect_" and it fails to find my phone, which is in DL mode and plugged in. Odin doesn't see it. Windows spurts some weird error about it.

Kinda out of ideas now, any help is appreciated. Pretty sure it's FUBAR'ed but maybe you guys know something I don't. I can get into CWM using 3 finger recovery on boot-up....but it kind of ends there. If I try to USB mount in CWM it says "_E: Unable to open ums 1unfile (No such file or directory)_". This is CWM 4.0.1.0.

Thx for reading.

PS: I tried recovering via CWM via some back-up I made ages ago (no idea of what), CWM output is:

```
E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log<br />
[URL=E:Can't]E:Can't[/URL] open /cache/recovery/last_log<br />
Checking MD5sums...<br />
Erasing boot before restore...<br />
Restoring boot image...<br />
system.img not found.  Skipping restore of /system.<br />
data.img not found.  Skipping restore of /data.<br />
datadata.img not found.  SKipping restore of /datadata.<br />
./android_secure.img not found.  SKipping restore of /sdcard/.android_secure.<br />
cache.img not found.  Skipping restore of /cache.<br />
<br />
Restore complete!<br />
[URL=E:Can't]E:Can't[/URL] mount /cache/recovery/log<br />
[URL=E:Can't]E:Can't[/URL] open /cache/recovery/log<br />
[URL=E:Can't]E:Can't[/URL] mount /cache/recovery/last_log<br />
[URL=E:Can't]E:Can't[/URL] open /cache/recovery/last_log<br />
```
Sounds like the backup was bad there.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Have you tried a different USB cable?? I had a problem with my phone not being reconised also here awhile back


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> Have you tried a different USB cable?? I had a problem with my phone not being reconised also here awhile back


No, but I'm looking for one and have been for the last 5 or 10 minutes >.<


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

yeah its probably the cable, also try a different port on your pc... the back up you tried to reinstall was from a different recovery, you need the recovery you made the back up with.


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

puk3n said:


> yeah its probably the cable, also try a different port on your pc... the back up you tried to reinstall was from a different recovery, you need the recovery you made the back up with.


Hrm, something happened. After that failed recovery I tried installing build 10 again...the installation failed, but apparently it set everything up (boot-wise) enough for AOKP to boot. Not entirely sure what happened there, THS Build 10 was installing, it rebooted, and AOKP booted no problem.

"_heimdall detect_" still fails, though, I'm guessing Odin will too. Will report back when I try it with Odin or when I get a new micro USB cable.

I think this phone's flashing days might be over, though.

EDIT:
G/F Had one, plugged it in, heimdall recognized the device.

Unplugged it and tried it again, worked like 10 times in a row. Guess the data pins in the micro USB just broke or something. It charges and goes into DL mode w/o a battery just fine, so obviously the power pins work....

Guess this is a '_charge only_' cable now, bleh. Thanks for the help guys, I probably wouldn't have looked at the USB cable :-\.


----------

